# I Was Recommended this a 1st cycle using test and sarms. Thoughts please



## IRISHDESOLO (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi all hope you are all keeping well.
I have been giving this as a cycle for a 1[SUP]st[/SUP] timer steroid user. 
My request was to put on mass and to build on an already good base. I am 37.
I would love to hear some of your thoughts on this as a 1[SUP]st[/SUP] cycle and also using Sarms with Test as a 1[SUP]st[/SUP] cycle. I did not get this advice from anyone on IMF
Many thanks in advance. 
1-12 test cyp 350 mg week

1-14 aromasin 12.5 mg eod 

1-14 GW-501516 20 mg day 

1-12 s4 50 mg day 

1-12 LGD-4033 10 mg day 

1-12 n2guard 

5-12 HCGenerate 

13-14 hcg 1000 ius week



PCT 15-18



clomid 50/50/25/25 

nolva 40/20/20/20 

aromasin 12..5 mg eod 

n2guard 

Ostarine 25 mg day


----------



## Rayjay1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't waste your money on HCGenerate.  and I don't know N2guard?  S4 that high especially for that long can cause some vision sides.  Do you know about them?  Also.  Do you know how GW works since it's technically not a SARM?

LGD-4033 is powerful and you might not need 10mg.  I have seen a report of nausea going up to that dosage or higher too quickly.  You might want to start out in the 3-5 range and move up from there.

ostarine during PCT will be suppressive, especially at 25mg.  If you insist on using it during PCT anyways, lower the dosage.

can we get some more info on stats, and specifics on your goals?

and just curious where you got the idea for this cycle since it's pretty unconventional around these parts.

its best to keep it simple for a first cycle so you know what is doing what for you and where sides are coming from.  You may prefer to just run test at 500 for 12-16 weeks for a first cycle then experiment with all this stacking later


----------



## the_predator (Jul 30, 2014)

To much going on for a first cycle OP. Go with the Cyp at 400-600mg per week for 10-16 weeks with PCT and AI as needed.


----------



## IRISHDESOLO (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. I am thinking the same myself now.. Test only!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 30, 2014)

that's ridiculous


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 30, 2014)

Spam. Need2 crap is garbage


----------



## s2h (Jul 30, 2014)

Need2 only use test and aromasin..


----------



## TouaregV8 (Jul 31, 2014)

Whatever website you got that recommendation from, never visit it again.

I say 500mg/wk of Test E, Test C, or Sustanon (any of these)
and
Have Arimidex (.25mg-.5mg EOD) on hand in case estrogen sides present themselves
Easy peasy.


----------



## Millineum Man (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a pretty good idea what website "advised" you to buy all that junk. They act like like they're doing you a BIG favor, but it really is a BIG scam. There's a bunch of parrots on there telling other new guys to buy the same thing. It's disgusting....


----------



## Millineum Man (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh! And please do NOT go back there! You are in good company here.


----------



## HamHands (Aug 1, 2014)

the_predator said:


> To much going on for a first cycle OP. Go with the Cyp at 400-600mg per week for 10-16 weeks with PCT and AI as needed.



This! OP, your over thinking/complicating it. I would start with 300mgs Test a week and see how your body reacts to it. If all is well, (probably will be) then up to 400 for a few weeks and then re-evaluate until you hit your sweet spot dose. Use AI's ONLY as needed like Predator recommended and of course a solid PCT will be necessary...


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 3, 2014)

the_predator said:


> To much going on for a first cycle OP. Go with the Cyp at 400-600mg per week for 10-16 weeks with PCT and AI as needed.



This^^


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 4, 2014)

Up your test number 1 and number 2 your cycle is to complicated. Run test 500mgs with some aromasin 12.5mgs and your g2g. Dont over think things and keep it simple, you will see nice gains just running a test only cycle


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 4, 2014)

The only worthwhile items on this list are test and aromasin. Ostarine is alright IN a cycle but not after. Also, I strongly suggest a person over 10% bodyfat never use over 300mg of test per week. If that means waiting, wait. If that means using a different compound, use a different compound. If you have a good and I meal really good source, not the bullshit public ones, use some anavar as well. This stuff will make your gains from the injectables a lot more dramatic.


----------



## IRISHDESOLO (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for all the great info.


The guy who gave me this as a 1[SUP]st[/SUP] cycle had a really good rep points on the other site. As a 1[SUP]st[/SUP] cycle it really surprised me. Going on what I have been reading everywhere a (test only cycle) is best to start with. Which is also what you all seem to almost agree on here.


I have some more questions and answers if you don&#146;t mind. 


_Why only 10% body fat?_ I should be able to get to 10% in the not too far future as I am about 13%. 


_Can we getsome more info on stats, and specifics on your goals?_


I am 190 pounds. Age 37 and about 13% body fat. I have been training most of my life in sports. In the last 4-5 years I have started lifting only. 


I have seen a lot of good gains in size but have come to a real slow down which is putting my off and taking the fun out of it for me. 


My arms shoulders and back are in proportion. But mychest just will not get any bigger. I have really hit this area hard by mixing up lot of different excises and even hitting it twice a week some times.


I think It&#146;s just have bad genetics in this area. Legs are very strong, probably my strongest area as I have done a lot of cycling in the past. But again, size they could do with a slight increase to proportion out the rest of my body. 


Goals, I want to try fix these problem areas and put on more mass everywhere else. I want to get bigger but I am not interested in getting huge.


So my next question is. If I run a full 12 or 16 week test only cycle with a good pct afterwards. Do you guys think I could hold most of my gains while continuing to do my works outs as I have been? (4-5 times a week).Or in the near future will I have to run another cycle? 


Many thanks for you previous comments and any more would be much appreciated.


----------



## CarterJMiller (Aug 6, 2014)

I would also change up the cyp to test-E and just go with 250 twice a week. You will not like the injections twice a week at first but you are going to notice the difference. I was a once a week guy before I really got going, but I am feeling the difference.


----------

